# Homemade Tools >  A few bits

## BenH

Rather than do several posts, I'll stick them all up here. Thanks for looking..

All in this thread Tools and Equipment, post number for each tool.

Homemade corner weight gauge and a camber gauge. Post 1 Tools and Equipment 

Hydraulic press. Post 2 Tools and Equipment 

Waxoyl sprayer/injector. Post 3 Tools and Equipment & 18 Tools and Equipment - Page 2 

Pressure pot sandblaster, with homemade gritvalve (post 16) Post 4 Tools and Equipment , 16 Tools and Equipment - Page 2 & 41 Tools and Equipment - Page 5 


Extended welding clamps. Post 19 Tools and Equipment - Page 2

Sheet metal folder. Post 20 Tools and Equipment - Page 2

Tool cart. Post 25 Tools and Equipment - Page 3

Home modded hammer to make a straight pein and hardfaced panel hammers Post 28 Tools and Equipment - Page 3

Slide hammer tools. Post 36 Tools and Equipment - Page 4

Rail track anvil, hardfaced with arc welder. Post 37 Tools and Equipment - Page 4

Racking made from old pallets. Post 41 Tools and Equipment - Page 5


It's been a busy few months and I'm sure I'll be making more from off here as well!

----------

DIYer (Aug 29, 2013),

kbalch (Aug 28, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks BenH! I've added your Corner Weight Gauge and Camber Gauge to our Automotive and Measuring and Marking categories. All entries have also been added to your builder page: BenH's Homemade Tools. Your receipts:





 






Corner Weight Gauge  by BenH 

tags:
gauge, scale, welding 









 






Camber Gauge  by BenH 

tags:
gauge, wheel, camber 





Your Hydraulic Press has been added to our Brakes and Presses category:





 






Hydraulic Press  by BenH 

tags:
press, hydraulic, welding 





Your Waxoyl Sprayer has been added to our Automotive category:





 






Waxoyl Sprayer  by BenH 

tags:
propane, de-rust treatment, welding, tank, rust preventative, sprayer 





Your Pressure Pot Sandblaster has been added to our Media Blasting category:





 






Pressure Pot Sandblaster  by BenH 

tags:
air compressor, valve, clamp, sandblaster, welding 





Your Extended Welding Clamps have been added to our Welding category:





 






Extended Welding Clamps  by BenH 

tags:
vise-grips, clamp, welding 





Your Sheetmetal Folder has been added to our Brakes and Presses category:





 






Sheetmetal Folder  by BenH 

tags:
sheetmetal, brake, welding 





Your Tool Cart has been added to our Storage and Organization category:





 






Tool Cart  by BenH 

tags:
cart, welding, tool, casters 





Your Straight Peen Hammer has been added to our Belt Grinders category:





 






Straight Peen Hammer  by BenH 

tags:
hammer, grinding, hand tools 





Your Panel Hammers have been added to our Grinding category:





 






Panel Hammers  by BenH 

tags:
hammer, grinding, hand tools, welding 





Your Slide Hammer Tools and Anvil Dolly have been added to our Metalworking category:





 






Slide Hammer Tools  by BenH 

tags:
vise, slide hammer, tool 









 






Anvil Dolly  by BenH 

tags:
anvil, dolly, welding 





Your Pallet Racks have been added to our Storage and Organization category:





 






Pallet Racks  by BenH 

tags:
rack, storage, pallet

----------

